# 2014 Blue Wave 2000 Pure Bay



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well i put my deposit down on a new 2000 Pure Bay....After seeing performance reports on this new beauty!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice choice!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You're gonna love it!


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

yellowskeeter said:


> Nice choice!


 thanks


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

ReelWork said:


> You're gonna love it!


 now i just have to figure out whether to go max hp or not! I'm leaning towards either a 150 or 175 hp. Max hp is 200


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

I would regret not having max HP. Just sayin'.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

texas trout killer said:


> I would regret not having max HP. Just sayin'.


 the Suzuki 200 hp was 95 lbs heavier than the suzuki 175 with a top end speed of 61 mph versus 58 mph for the 175 with fuel useage almost the same.. so i'm thinking for the difference in $$$$ the 175 would be the better choice.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 2200PB with 175 Suzuki and love it. I would NOT do a 150 and I prefer max. 175 gets on top ok but I came from a 19'bassboat with a 200.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

bigred88 said:


> the Suzuki 200 hp was 95 lbs heavier than the suzuki 175 with a top end speed of 61 mph versus 58 mph for the 175 with fuel useage almost the same.. so i'm thinking for the difference in $$$$ the 175 would be the better choice.


I agree!!!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i would max power but thats because i regret not putting a 250 sho on my 2200 purebay


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Go max as once in motion you will use less to keep same speed. Then you have re sale to consider.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

stickman said:


> I have a 2200PB with 175 Suzuki and love it. I would NOT do a 150 and I prefer max. 175 gets on top ok but I came from a 19'bassboat with a 200.


 do you think that since this is the 2000 pure bay and not the 2200 pure bay. and it being lighter 1550 lbs compared to 1850 lbs and being almost 2 ft shorter that the 175 suzuki would be comparable to having a 200 suzuki on the 2200 pure bay? as far as performance goes?


----------



## mbsfish (Dec 5, 2006)

Is the Pure Bay 2000 a new model? I don't see that one on their website and haven't seen one in person.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

mbsfish said:


> Is the Pure Bay 2000 a new model? I don't see that one on their website and haven't seen one in person.


 Yes, it's a new for 2014 model. I have been looking at several boats over the last 6-8 months but didn't want a boat bigger than 20 ft for storage purposes so the salesman at Master Marine told me blue wave was coming out with a 20 ft version of the Pure Bay line. After seeing a flyer and the performance test and knowing other people who own the Pure Bay i went with it.


----------



## mbsfish (Dec 5, 2006)

bigred88 said:


> Yes, it's a new for 2014 model. I have been looking at several boats over the last 6-8 months but didn't want a boat bigger than 20 ft for storage purposes so the salesman at Master Marine told me blue wave was coming out with a 20 ft version of the Pure Bay line. After seeing a flyer and the performance test and knowing other people who own the Pure Bay i went with it.


That sounds like something I am interested in also! Got any pics? I can't seem to find any online.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

mbsfish said:


> That sounds like something I am interested in also! Got any pics? I can't seem to find any online.


 no pics... but call Marcus @ Master Marine 210-681-2628 he showed me pics i'm sure he can send you some


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

2000PB. Wow wish I could have waited. In that case the 175 Suzuki would be a great setup!


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

stickman said:


> 2000PB. Wow wish I could have waited. In that case the 175 Suzuki would be a great setup!


 kinda what i was thinking. gonna go with reverse hull blue/white with the white suzuki 175, tourney console, atlas jackplate, cyclone seats.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

bigred88 said:


> kinda what i was thinking. gonna go with reverse hull blue/white with the white suzuki 175, tourney console, atlas jackplate, cyclone seats.


Yup nice set up!


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

yellowskeeter said:


> Yup nice set up!


 Thanks!


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

bigred88 said:


> Well i put my deposit down on a new 2000 Pure Bay....After seeing performance reports on this new beauty!


Just got one in today w/140 Suzuki and it's Blue and White if anyone is interested in this beauty call 210-372-4123 and ask for Marcus


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

*A couple pics*



mastermarine said:


> Just got one in today w/140 Suzuki and it's Blue and White if anyone is interested in this beauty call 210-372-4123 and ask for Marcus


 All white on the water, and the black and tan in the factory


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

mastermarine said:


> All white on the water, and the black and tan in the factory


 Performance w/Suzuki 115
......MPH.....GPH..Fuel Range 
IDLE 2.6 0.3 8.67 382
1000 3.8 0.5 7.60 335
1500 5.3 0.8 6.63 292
2000 6.6 1.5 4.40 194
2500 7.4 2.5 2.96 131
3000 18.0 3.1 5.81 256
3500 25.1 3.9 6.44 284
4000 29.9 4.8 6.23 275
4500 34.4 6.7 5.13 226
5000 39.5 8.0 4.94 218
5500 44.2 9.6 4.60 203
6000 48.5 11.2 4.33 191
SUZUKI PERFORMANCE NOTEBOOK
Sportsman Res., OK Suzuki Marine Test Date: 11-12-13
Wind Velocity 12 mph
Test Boat: Blue Wave Boat Type: Fiberglass Bay Boat Test Motor: Suzuki DF115ATX
BOAT ENGINE OTHER SPECS
Material Stainless Steel
2000 Pure Bay
Water Conditions Choppy
HP 115
Material Fiberglass Engine Type 4-Stroke 4-inline
Diameter/Pitch 14 x 24
Beam 8' Displacement 2044 cc Number of Blades 3
Length 19' 7"
Weight 1550 lb.s Operating Range 5000-6000
Maximum HP 200 Weight 412 lb.s
Hole Position 3rd Hole Up
Jack Plate Hydraulic
Fuel Capacity
Transom Height 25" Fuel Delivery Multi-Point EFI
Lubrication Wet Sump
Steering Hydraulic Ignition Solid State
Suzuki DF115ATX Propeller
Mounting Height
PERFORMANCE DATA TEST CONDITIONS
Air Temperature 36
Fuel Load 20 gal.
Weight Onboard 2 persons
Full Safety Gear
PERFORMANCE SUMMARY
Top Speed 48.5 mph
0-25 Acceleration 6.4 seconds
Optimum Cruising @ 3500 RPM
Range 284 Miles
Blue Wave Boats
Best Cruising @ 3500 RPM
Results may vary. Range based on 90% fuel capacity.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow! 48.5 MPH with a Suzie 115 - that's impressive.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Wow! 48.5 MPH with a Suzie 115 - that's impressive.


And a 24" prop turning 6g's!!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That's crazy #'s, I am looking at pricing this boat with a 175 Merc Pro XS, that thing should really fly. Just waiting for a call back from Austin Boats.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

SSST said:


> That's crazy #'s, I am looking at pricing this boat with a 175 Merc Pro XS, that thing should really fly. Just waiting for a call back from Austin Boats.


Good man, ABM will take care of you!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That tan/black looks great! I would have to see those numbers in person (actual on water ride) to believe them. I know the BlueWaves are fast hulls (22'er with a 150 = 50mph+), but a 20'er with a 115 doing basically 49mph? Not saying it won't do it, but I'm not convinced. Doesn't matter though, I would have at least a 175 on it. I can't wait to see one in person!


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

*Demo Rides*

will be doing on the water test drives later this week if anyone in the San Antonio Area is interested please call Marcus 210-372-4123 to schedule your test drive


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

mastermarine said:


> will be doing on the water test drives later this week if anyone in the San Antonio Area is interested please call Marcus 210-372-4123 to schedule your test drive


 Count me in Marcus and also one other who is looking to purchase a Pure Bay...i will call you with details


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

I really wish I could make it for the test ride. With the in-laws coming in from Kansas and a 4+hr drive, just ain't gonna happen. I can't wait to hear the reviews though!


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

I just swung by Master Marine and got my first look at the 2000 Pure Bay and i was very impressed the boat looks and feels bigger than i expected....can't wait to get mine next month


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

That's some impressive fiberglass


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

20' Pure Bay with a 175 Pro Xs will be a beast and will probably be a 60 mph boat if those numbers with the 115 Suzuki are true. We had a Stingray with a 175 Pro Xs that ran 60 mph and we got amazing gas mileage. If the Pure Bay will run 60 mph with the 175 Pro Xs you are looking a just under 4 mpg at WOT, 6 mpg at 35 mph and 5 mpg at 45 mph. Also you will be able to turn the Mercury Bravo 1 and Bravo 1 XS props which may even get you over 60 mph and you'll be one of the fastest boats on the water.


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 20' Pure Bay with a 175 Pro Xs will be a beast and will probably be a 60 mph boat if those numbers with the 115 Suzuki are true. We had a Stingray with a 175 Pro Xs that ran 60 mph and we got amazing gas mileage. If the Pure Bay will run 60 mph with the 175 Pro Xs you are looking a just under 4 mpg at WOT, 6 mpg at 35 mph and 5 mpg at 45 mph. Also you will be able to turn the Mercury Bravo 1 and Bravo 1 XS props which may even get you over 60 mph and you'll be one of the fastest boats on the water.


Have a 2000 Pure Bay w/ Merc 175 pro Xs reverse hull Black/ White with tourney console and cyclone seats on order already....can't wait to sell it to a lucky customer and take them for a demo ride...:smile:


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

mastermarine said:


> Have a 2000 Pure Bay w/ Merc 175 pro Xs reverse hull Black/ White with tourney console and cyclone seats on order already....can't wait to sell it to a lucky customer and take them for a demo ride...:smile:


Hmm, now we're talking.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

SSST said:


> Hmm, now we're talking.


sounds like what your looking for... at least with with the mercury 175 xs strapped to the back. give Marcus a call over at master marine 210-681-2628 he can hook u up on a great price


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I talked to Austin Boats and Motors, they can rig a Merc also, just don't have any yet. I'll get serious after the 1st.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

SSST said:


> I talked to Austin Boats and Motors, they can rig a Merc also, just don't have any yet. I'll get serious after the 1st.


 Gotcha, just figured San Antonio might be a little closer and it's always good to have more that one price.This is my third boat from Master Marine but i always call around to keep them honest.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

No, didn't mean it like that, plan on shopping around, just gotta get past deer season first.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

SSST said:


> No, didn't mean it like that, plan on shopping around, just gotta get past deer season first.


Deer season is over for me. So i'm ready for the water, when my boat gets here but got some good news if my boat gets here by Boat Show time i get some extra Money off (rebate), new power pole in my future!


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

nice running shot of the 2000 Pure Bay


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Where is Master Marine, in SA shopping now.


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

SSST said:


> Where is Master Marine, in SA shopping now.


Nw side on 1604 10472 w. loop 1604 n. 78254


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

mastermarine said:


> nice running shot of the 2000 Pure Bay


sweet looking 2000 Pure Bay !


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

SSST said:


> Where is Master Marine, in SA shopping now.


Thanks for stopping by today and have a Merry Christmas


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Marcus, enjoyed the visit, thanks for being so helpful, very nice looking boat, convincing her i need to go 60 may be fun, lol. Merry Christmas!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

SSST said:


> Marcus, enjoyed the visit, thanks for being so helpful, very nice looking boat, convincing her i need to go 60 may be fun, lol. Merry Christmas!


Most women don't understand the need for speed. Tell her about the fuel economy benefits and money saved. That's how I convinced Dad we "needed" to go 80 plus lol.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Most women don't understand the need for speed. Tell her about the fuel economy benefits and money saved. That's how I convinced Dad we "needed" to go 80 plus lol.


Actually a very true statement regarding the fuel economy benefits because you can cruise at a higher rate of speed and consume less fuel. When I cruise at 35 MPH, I am at 3500 RPM with a 4.2-4.4 MPG burn rate.

Based on the 2000 numbers, the numbers 35 MPG at 3500 will be almost identical but the MPG.... That is the jaw dropper - going to be in the 6+ MPG range (which is incredible!).


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

SSST said:


> Marcus, enjoyed the visit, thanks for being so helpful, very nice looking boat, convincing her i need to go 60 may be fun, lol. Merry Christmas!


 You bet ! And look forward to seeing you two again ! Let me know if you need tickets to the SA boat Show


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

Master Marine will have 6 more 2000 Pure Bay coming just in time for the San Antonio Boat Show Jan 23-26th @ the Alamodome....Get em while we got em


----------



## TRF (Jul 14, 2013)

Boat Test. 2200 Pure Bay with a 175 Zuki shows 54 mph

http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product%20Lines/Outboard%20Motors/Products/DF175/2012/~/media/Marine/BoatBuilders/TestResults/B/Blue%20Wave%20Boats/Blue%20Wave%202200%20Pure%20Bay%20DF175TX


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

TRF said:


> Boat Test. 2200 Pure Bay with a 175 Zuki shows 54 mph
> 
> http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product%20Lines/Outboard%20Motors/Products/DF175/2012/~/media/Marine/BoatBuilders/TestResults/B/Blue%20Wave%20Boats/Blue%20Wave%202200%20Pure%20Bay%20DF175TX


That's a 22' Purebay in that test. We are talking about the new 20' Purebay.


----------



## TRF (Jul 14, 2013)

Correct, if you will read my post i wrote 2200. So a 2000 will be lighter and faster.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

175 Zuke tested out at 58 on the 2000.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

bigred88 said:


> kinda what i was thinking. gonna go with reverse hull blue/white with the white suzuki 175, tourney console, atlas jackplate, cyclone seats.


So what's the price tag for this set up?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

jmack said:


> So what's the price tag for this set up?


Probably right at 40, give or take a little. The base with a 115 is right at 30, then you go from there, guessing you can buy it less than that but I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## bigred88 (Oct 25, 2013)

jmack said:


> So what's the price tag for this set up?


it was $ 38,795 minus $ 800 rebate for boat show so $ 37, 995.00


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

We will have 2 of the 2000 Pure bays at the Houston Show, here is a picture of the entry level boat.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

What are the numbers on a 22 Purebay with the 200 sho?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

jmack said:


> What are the numbers on a 22 Purebay with the 200 sho?


Doubt if there are any numbers yet, but pretty safe to say 60+ easy.

Edit, just saw you said 22, my bad, there is probably feedback on that setup.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

On a lightly loaded 22 pb w 200 sho and aggressive prop I have seen 60mph. With fishing loads upper 50's
This is what it looks like :work:


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

A 20 pb with 200 sho would be veryyyy fast


----------



## capt pat (Jan 13, 2013)

I will be ordering a 2000 PB in February. I will probably put a 200 SHO on it. I am going to the Houston Boat show on the 11th to see it in person and talk to the Blue Wave boys. I will post pics and performance numbers on whatever power I decide on.


----------



## Bigswisher (Jun 17, 2013)

I talked to Ron Hoover at the boat show on Monday the quoted me a price around high 40s low 50s for a fully specked out 2000 with the 200 sho the blue wave guy told me it would be very fast. The price they quoted was with the boat show price and the yamaha incentives. It's a very nice boat the only diffrence besides the size in a 2200 and the 2000 that I seen was the 2200 had the floor storage and the 2000 and the width of the boats the 2000 is 6in narrower than the 2200.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice blue bay.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bigswisher said:


> I talked to Ron Hoover at the boat show on Monday the quoted me a price around high 40s low 50s for a fully specked out 2000 with the 200 sho the blue wave guy told me it would be very fast. The price they quoted was with the boat show price and the yamaha incentives. It's a very nice boat the only diffrence besides the size in a 2200 and the 2000 that I seen was the 2200 had the floor storage and the 2000 and the width of the boats the 2000 is 6in narrower than the 2200.


That seems high to me, they had some 2013 2400 Pure Bays they were selling for 48,500 a few weeks ago. That was with a suzuki 250. I'd expect to pay more for Yamaha but low 50s for a 20 footer??


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Bigswisher said:


> I talked to Ron Hoover at the boat show on Monday the quoted me a price around high 40s low 50s for a fully specked out 2000 with the 200 sho the blue wave guy told me it would be very fast. The price they quoted was with the boat show price and the yamaha incentives. It's a very nice boat the only diffrence besides the size in a 2200 and the 2000 that I seen was the 2200 had the floor storage and the 2000 and the width of the boats the 2000 is 6in narrower than the 2200.


That price seems more in line for the 2200 PB, not the 2000 PB. I would expect high 30's to low-mid 40's for the 2000 PB depending on options.


----------



## Bigswisher (Jun 17, 2013)

Well it was for a lot of options power pole blade hds 9 touch riptide trolling motor 200 sho 12 in jack plate just some of the options it was a bit high I have e- mailed another dealer and his quote with the same options was around 48 that is with the yamaha discount. But I am thinking hell for 4 more thousand I can have a 22 with a 250 sho.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I miss mine every day.... Those blue wave boats are nice. Youre going to love it


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Wow! 48.5 MPH with a Suzie 115 - that's impressive.


that had to be 1 person and 10 gallons of fuel. Impressive for sure.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> That seems high to me, they had some 2013 2400 Pure Bays they were selling for 48,500 a few weeks ago. That was with a suzuki 250. I'd expect to pay more for Yamaha but low 50s for a 20 footer??


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Saw one of these pure bays at the boat show yesterday and they are nice


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Can someone please clear the Max HP rating up for me? I went to the boat show yesterday, and the two guys I talked to about the PB 2000 said they knew nothing about a PB 2000 with a Max HP rating of 200. Is there something I am missing here? Both of the boats I looked at were rated for Max - 150hp. I started rereading this thread this morning looking for a mistake. Early in the thread there is talk about (posted about) the PB 2000 with a MAX HP of 200. I am hoping those 2 guys are wrong.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

off their web site
*Specifications*


Boat Length: 19â€² 7â€³
Boat Beam: 96â€³ or 8â€²
Draft: 11â€³ â€" 12â€³
Max Horsepower: 150
Number of Persons: 7 persons or 1050lbs
Max Weight: 1625
Boat Weight: 1550lbs


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You have to buy an upgrade package to get over a 150, maybe a boat dealer will chime in but i wanna say it's about a 2k upgrade. This is the reason i thought a 150 HO which is rated at 168 hp would be a good fit, still get upper 50's.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

I asked them about the "upgrade" package and both were clueless. Heck, maybe I'm the one that is clueless!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

ctcrop said:


> I asked them about the "upgrade" package and both were clueless. Heck, maybe I'm the one that is clueless!


I talked to a guy at Mt. Houston marine last weekend while pondering over a 22PB. He was kinda clueless about that boat. I asked questions not in the sales book I guess. How the console was mounted, gauge wire for trolling motor and something else. So you could have very well found the same dark haired Guido looking guy

Those answers stated with, I believe, I think and Im pretty sure. What took the cake was when I asked about a sea trial. He said we dont really do that but we can set you up with a customer who's bought a boat and sea trial it, we dont want to sell a bunch of used boats. "Unless its a deal breaker?" Well heck yeah its a deal breaker! Would you buy a car without driving it?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

SSST said:


> You have to buy an upgrade package to get over a 150, maybe a boat dealer will chime in but i wanna say it's about a 2k upgrade. This is the reason i thought a 150 HO which is rated at 168 hp would be a good fit, still get upper 50's.


Yep!

Performance Upgrade Pkg 
200 HP Rating, Lenco Trim Tabs, Tilt Sea Star Steering

http://www.bluewaveboats.com/boat-models/purebay-2000/


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sure if you throw a 200 on the back without trim tabs, you're gonna have some serious porpoising issues.


----------



## Bigswisher (Jun 17, 2013)

The guys a Ron Hoover were aware of the upgrade and I think with the upgrade you get the trim tabs, tilt steering, and the air spring storage compartment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Quackerbox said:


> Those answers stated with, I believe, I think and Im pretty sure. What took the cake was when I asked about a sea trial. He said we dont really do that but we can set you up with a customer who's bought a boat and sea trial it, we dont want to sell a bunch of used boats. "Unless its a deal breaker?" Well heck yeah its a deal breaker! Would you buy a car without driving it?


Why would they stick a guy in their booth that would actually ask if not sea trialing a boat would be a deal breaker. Always hear good things about them but sounds like this dude may be hurting business a bit for them. I can maybe understand a guy not knowing TM gauge wire but them saying a water trial is too much trouble isn't the best business strategy.



SSST said:


> I'm sure if you throw a 200 on the back without trim tabs, you're gonna have some serious porpoising issues.


Do these hulls really porpoise without having tabs down at all times? Some pad V hulls porpoise sometimes with a ton of weight in the back but these boats should be able to run most of the time trimmed out without tabs down.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Why would they stick a guy in their booth that would actually ask if not sea trialing a boat would be a deal breaker. Always hear good things about them but sounds like this dude may be hurting business a bit for them. I can maybe understand a guy not knowing TM gauge wire but them saying a water trial is too much trouble isn't the best business strategy.
> .


That's exactly what he told me. Unfortunately for him and Mt. Houston it cost them a boat. Put a deposit on a nautic star monday


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That guy was a friend of the family or an inlaw, I can't remember which. I asked him if he worked there or was an owner. I understand they need people to "stand in" in the displays, but a little more knowledge would have been good. For me, didn't matter. I already knew most of the answers to my own questions except the one about the upgrade. However, I like to push the reps a little even when I already know what I'm asking about.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Why would they stick a guy in their booth that would actually ask if not sea trialing a boat would be a deal breaker. Always hear good things about them but sounds like this dude may be hurting business a bit for them. I can maybe understand a guy not knowing TM gauge wire but them saying a water trial is too much trouble isn't the best business strategy.
> 
> Do these hulls really porpoise without having tabs down at all times? Some pad V hulls porpoise sometimes with a ton of weight in the back but these boats should be able to run most of the time trimmed out without tabs down.


I was at the show today and visited Mt. Houston's spread, was kinda surprised when Marcus of Master Marine in SA met me, I guess he's a Blue Wave rep. Anyways, he knows the Blue Wave lineup from top to bottom, so that was a good visit. About the porpoising, I really have no clue if they do, I just figured if Blue Wave put the tabs in the higher HP package, they were anticipating just that. I know a 22' Pathfinder with a 150 won't porpoise, but with a 250 on the back, you better have some tabs.

Also, Ron Hoover had a very knowledgeable rep, Capt. Chip Harmon, he runs one guiding so he gave some good advice on do's and don'ts, enjoyed my visit with him.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Trim tabs are not usually installed as a preemptive strike for porpoising. On better boats, tabs are used to aid in hull control, weight/load balancing as well as assist in keeping the bow down in rougher conditions or with a shallow take off. 

Tabs on the 2000 are probably there for a the reasons I mentioned as well as to help keep the bow down at lower speeds with a higher HP/heavier motor.

Either way, having tabs is a winner!


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

Bigswisher said:


> I talked to Ron Hoover at the boat show on Monday the quoted me a price around high 40s low 50s for a fully specked out 2000 with the 200 sho the blue wave guy told me it would be very fast. The price they quoted was with the boat show price and the yamaha incentives. It's a very nice boat the only diffrence besides the size in a 2200 and the 2000 that I seen was the 2200 had the floor storage and the 2000 and the width of the boats the 2000 is 6in narrower than the 2200.


 The 2000 Pure Bay with a 200 SHO and performance upgrade package, standard console and leaning post should retail for around 41,000 K.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

All the pure bays have a hook between the chine and the last lifting strake at the end of the running surface, No they do not porpoise even without trim tabs. Trim tabs almost always increase the boats ability to get up in shallow water and change attitude of the boat under power. 

The console is bonded to the cap using plexis, which is just south of glassing the console into the floor, and also allows you to use a "k" top instead of a traditional "t" top.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

ctcrop said:


> That guy was a friend of the family or an inlaw, I can't remember which. I asked him if he worked there or was an owner. I understand they need people to "stand in" in the displays, but a little more knowledge would have been good. For me, didn't matter. I already knew most of the answers to my own questions except the one about the upgrade. However, I like to push the reps a little even when I already know what I'm asking about.


I am sorry about your experience, he was only trying to help you. We deal with thousands of people every day at the show. We have extremely knowledgeable staff along with some who may be more well versed in one of our brands over another. You must have experienced the latter. Good luck with your Nautic Star.

And although somebody that helped us was not aware of the HP upgrade package as you can see from the post earlier in this thread our full time sales staff does know the 2000 can be rigged with up to 200HP.

And Marcus from Master Marine was great to have at the boatshow, make sure you guys go see him at the San Antonio show.:cheers:


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> I am sorry about your experience, he was only trying to help you. We deal with thousands of people every day at the show. We have extremely knowledgeable staff along with some who may be more well versed in one of our brands over another. You must have experienced the latter. Good luck with your Nautic Star.
> 
> And although somebody that helped us was not aware of the HP upgrade package as you can see from the post earlier in this thread our full time sales staff does know the 2000 can be rigged with up to 200HP.
> 
> And Marcus from Master Marine was great to have at the boatshow, make sure you guys go see him at the San Antonio show.:cheers:


Wasn't really complaining (sorry about that) and I thought everything you guys brought was nice. Ya got one thing wrong though. I'm not buying a Nautic Star, Lol! Everything I have seen from you guys has been top knotch and you remain on my very short list of dealers to purchase from when I decide to bite the bullet! :cheers:


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

ctcrop said:


> Wasn't really complaining (sorry about that) and I thought everything you guys brought was nice. Ya got one thing wrong though. I'm not buying a Nautic Star, Lol! Everything I have seen from you guys has been top knotch and you remain on my very short list of dealers to purchase from when I decide to bite the bullet! :cheers:


Ctcrop,
Sorry about that, I got a few people confused, but I do appreciate your consideration, and thanks for the kind words!

Have not had a day off since 2013 and its getting to me :help:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> All the pure bays have a hook between the chine and the last lifting strake at the end of the running surface, No they do not porpoise even without trim tabs. Trim tabs almost always increase the boats ability to get up in shallow water and change attitude of the boat under power.
> 
> The console is bonded to the cap using plexis, which is just south of glassing the console into the floor, and also allows you to use a "k" top instead of a traditional "t" top.


That's what I was thinking. I figured the trim tabs were there to keep the bow down in rough water and even out a load that is to one side. Hope yall had a good show, yalls booth looked awesome.


----------



## mastermarine (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks to a fellow 2cooler John S. for coming in today and ordering his new 2000 Pure Bay w/200 Suzuki, tourney console, and cyclone seats. this is gonna be one sweet ride.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

mastermarine said:


> Thanks to a fellow 2cooler John S. for coming in today and ordering his new 2000 Pure Bay w/200 Suzuki, tourney console, and cyclone seats. this is gonna be one sweet ride.


Fantastic! Can't wait to see it. :dance:


----------

